

Scrum vs. Kanban vs. Scrumban: Team Members, Meetings, and Roles - dnlc
http://www.eylean.com/blog/2013/05/scrum-vs-kanban-vs-scrumban-team-members-meetings-and-roles/

======
exelib
"Scrum is a methodology"

Scrum is NOT a methodology. Especially, Scrum does not answer "how" and don't
give answers. Ken Schwaber repeated it many times, but people does not
understand it.

